# 150 yards behind him, is my stand.



## Handgunner (Nov 21, 2005)

Nothing but a field between where he's standing and my deer stand.

Now if he'd only show during legal hours, we'd be fine.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 21, 2005)

great photo Delt, keep em coming


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 21, 2005)

Thats a goodun.......keep after him,he might slip out in shooting light one evening.


----------



## labman (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice buck Delton! Maybee he will show when your there.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Nov 21, 2005)

*would look good*

hanging on my wall no doudt hope you get to TAG him soon


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 21, 2005)

I got to looking through all the pictures I got this week and of all the deer, 3 different small bucks and does, this buck has dark feet.

A sure sign he's been spending a lot of time in a wet creek bottom near the field.

He's probably not leaving that thick bottom until after dark...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 21, 2005)

Delton, leave my deer alone!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2005)

You better go into the bottom after him.


----------



## Killdee (Nov 21, 2005)

Delton, is that table salt, rock salt, or sugar on the ground?
KD  
Nice


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 21, 2005)

Killdee said:
			
		

> Delton, is that table salt, rock salt, or sugar on the ground?
> KD
> Nice


 A little bit of it all... I wanted to give him a "buffet" so to speak.


----------



## pendy (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice looking deer Delton. Sure hope you get him.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 21, 2005)

Gotta hand it to  you Delton.  That is a good observation.

I will have to look at trail pics much more carefully now not just at the rack.


----------



## Harvester (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice looking deer. You supposed to share now. I think Jamie should get him


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Delton*

When do you want me to come by and help you with that one?  

It would not take me very long to get there from here!

Good looking deer!


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 22, 2005)

Get him DEL!


----------



## Dub (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah....he's just a couple of hours late isn't he?

Maybe the moon changes and whatnot will get him out there earlier.  Good luck.  Those Cuddebacks really do a great job don't they?  How long have you had yours?  Would you buy another?


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 22, 2005)

Jamie is welcome to that deer.  I'll hold out for "Daddy"...  Unless Jamie ain't around, and in that case, I'll take him. 

Dub, I'd buy another in a heartbeat!  I've had mine now for about 3 months I guess, and so far, so good.  I love it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2005)

Delton, I got the hacksaw ready!    Fine buck.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 22, 2005)

No, don't shoot him Delton. Give him another year or two and he'll be a real dandy.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 22, 2005)

Put that hacksaw down.  He's not even dead yet!


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 22, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> No, don't shoot him Delton. Give him another year or two and he'll be a real dandy.


 A real dandy and in someone else's freezer or den.  

If I see him, and the Good Lord is willing, he's going down.


----------

